# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  سرع الانترنت والتصفح والتحميل حتى 500% مع cFosSpeed 9.05.2092

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 سرع الانترنت والتصفح والتحميل حتى 500% مع cFosSpeed 9.05.2092



InFo

  تحميل برنامج تسريع الانترنت العملاق cFosSpeed  9.05.2092 Beta وهو الوحش الالمانى الغني عن التعريف , حيث يعمل برنامج  cFosSpeed 9.05.2092 Beta على تسريع الانترنت عن طريق الاستفادة القصوي من  التحميل والابلود في نفس الوقت , فعندما نقوم برفع الملفات بجانب التحميل  نلاحظ ان السرعة تقل في الاثنين بشكل ملحوظ , وهنا يأتى دور برنامج  cFosSpeed 9.05.2092 Beta الذى يعمل على اتاحة الفرصة لمستخدمي البرنامج  بالتمتع بالسرعه الكاملة للابلود والدونلود دون أن يؤثر احدهما على الأخر ,  كما يعمل على تسريع التصفح على كافة متصفحات الانترنت بشكل ملحوظ , مدمج  بالموضوع شرح التفعيل وجعل النسخة مشتراة وذلك مجاناً .

Screen





إثبات الإصدار

 

 
هااااااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/d42jnvqid47t

-- -- -- --

هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل تفعيل البرنامج حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/avz30k75mztu

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/l9zo7qf8j8eg



المصدر :- البرنامج الرهيب cFosSpeed 9.05.2092 Beta لتسريع الانترنت والتصفح والتحميل حتى 500%


ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------

